
Google implements “don’t be evil” into its algorithm; uses reviews for rankings - azazo
http://thenextweb.com/google/2010/12/01/google-implements-dont-be-evil-into-its-algorithm-uses-reviews-for-rankings/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
The report from Google is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1959348>

This article adds nothing.

